# D&D in Leesburg VA



## BluWolf (Oct 27, 2008)

D&D 3.X Home brew group forming in Leesburg, VA (Potomac Station).
~Marc Langlois & Ken Patton

We are a group of old fashion role players looking to form a once-a-month game of 5-6 players based in a 3.X Homebrew campaign. Games will be held once a month at Ken's house on Saturday nights from 7pm-midnightish, on a Saturday voted on by the group each month.

We will be using a house-ruled version of 3.X D&D. If you are familiar with D20 the differences are not all that burdensome and, eventually, the campaign will be based in a homebrew campaign world called StormWorld.
StormWorld-A D20 based Homebrew wiki - StormWorld D20 is a small vanity wiki...

Experienced pro-gamers? Haven't played in 20 years?? Never played but are curious as to where all the MMORPGs got their ideas from?? 
All gamers ages 21+ are welcome to inquire.  
We will build the best group of role 21+ players we can from the pool of interested gamers.

Obviously the style of play is really dictated by the group as a whole but we are looking for folks that believe story and action are of equal importance and the rules are only their to enable the fun. Looking for role-players, not power-gamers or Shakespearean actors. 

Because the game only runs once a month, we will use a Yahoo group (or potentially a dedicated hosting site) to facilitate online roleplaying between sessions to keep the game alive and to coordinate the sessions.

If you are interested please send a note to:

Marc (Langlois_marc@hotmail.com)
and
Ken (GunnTharr@yahoo.com) 

OR

Post at: 

StormWorld-players : a D20/Epic 10 homebrew campaign world


----------



## BluWolf (Nov 11, 2008)

We are up to 5 players and would love to add a 6th for added insurance.

You never know when someone can't amke it that week??


----------



## BluWolf (Nov 25, 2008)

Game closed of now. 6 spots and 9 applicants.


----------

